# Rat Train Forming to Des Moines IA...There is Room For More



## OldsGal (Feb 4, 2008)

I currently have a rat train forming that is going to Des Moines IA. I have room to throw more rats on that train. So for anyone in that area that would like to adopt just let me know.

You can check out my web site www.geocities.com/capitalcityratrescue and click on available rats to see who is available for a new home.

Staci
Capital City Rat Rescue
Nebraska


----------

